# Andy Rouse: Hands-On with the Canon EOS 1D X Mark II



## J.R. (Mar 1, 2016)

interesting video, thought I'd share. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3s-KQXuES0


----------



## Click (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good Pick up, nice to see a few of the new features in action, Thanks.


----------



## R1-7D (Mar 2, 2016)

I like Andy Rouse. Wish I could be that enthusiastic about...well...anything. 

The 1DX II is going to be a hell of a camera.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 11, 2016)

So glad to see the touch screen and DPAF. What a camera. 

Technology does run uphill sometimes.

I guess a touch screen really is a pro feature. Who'da thunk it? 

Thank you for sharing the video.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 11, 2016)

It looks awesome for sure. Wonder why he talks about exposure simulation as a new feature?


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 11, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I guess a touch screen really is a pro feature. Who'da thunk it?



Yea, Canon kind of screwed up by not including one on the 7DM2 for use with the DPAF.


----------



## ritholtz (Mar 11, 2016)

Another review from user.
https://cpn-cms.canon-europe.com/content/ambassadors/jeff_ascough/blogs/blog19.do
Looks like it is sponsored by Canon. Most of the stuff is sponsored nowadays. All that Sony stuff on net and DPR is sponsored in the sense expenses are taken care by Sony.


----------



## Benelly (Mar 11, 2016)

Could someone identify the lens that he was using in the video?
Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2016)

Benelly said:


> Could someone identify the lens that he was using in the video?
> Thanks in advance for the info.



Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 12, 2016)

JoeDavid said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess a touch screen really is a pro feature. Who'da thunk it?
> ...



Yeah. I think so too.

And I might be wrong, but I think I missed the complaint thread. (About the 1DX Mark II)


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 11, 2016)

That video made me drool! Since the 5DIV won't likely be ready until August/September (or later if delays), I've just decided to pull the trigger. Just have to get the $$$. I'm off to South Africa for photo safari and I'm thinking this camera needs to go with me.


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 11, 2016)

Wow. Loved the slow motion kingfisher part.


----------



## Sharlin (Apr 11, 2016)

dilbert said:


> JoeDavid said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, Canon kind of screwed up by not including one on the 7DM2 for use with the DPAF.
> ...



Can't be. Must be the moustache-twirling executives deciding not to include it in the 7D2 because it would cannibalize the sales of the future 1DX2 :


----------



## surapon (Apr 11, 2016)

Thousand Thanksssss.
Surapon.


----------

